# Beau-My heart dog_ Passed away two years ago



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Havent been around today as it is a sad anniversary with Beau's passing. I miss him still everyday with his calm sweet loving personality. He showed Bama so much patience and love while he was here. There will never be another one like him. One of a kind

Love you sweet boy and wish you were still here.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anniversaries like this are so hard Carol, it's hard for me to believe it's been two years. Big hugs dear.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I guess that's why we called them heart dogs, they take over our hearts and live there 'till we meet them again.
Hugs to you and be strong.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for this sad anniversary. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Carol, I'm so sorry. Hugs to you and Tim.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Hugs to you today. He was a sweet happy faced boy and I know you loved him so so much.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Hard to believe it's been 2 years already (though I'm sure it feels like the blink of an eye and an eternity all at once for you). Beau was clearly once in a lifetime dog... I'm glad to have had the chance to know him, even if only virtually. Take care... give your pups a little extra loving... and take the time you need to honor your heart boy. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your pictures in a heartwarming tribute. Your beautiful boy looks as amazing as you describe. Thinking of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hugs from me too. I can't believe it's been 2 years since handsome Beau left this earth.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My heart goes out to you on this very sad day. Beau was a beautiful boy and very special. 

May his spirit always be a part of you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries never get easier, but then we wouldn't expect them to would we. These goldens wiggle their way so deeply into our hearts and lives, that is why we miss them so very much

"THEY WILL NOT GO QUIETLY, THE DOGS WHO HAVE SHARED OUR LIVES. IN SUBTLE WAYS THEY LET US KNOW THEIR SPIRIT STILL SURVIVES.

OLD HABITS STILL MAKE US THINK WE HEAR THEM AT THE DOOR. OR STEP BACK WHEN WE DROP A TASTY MORSEL ON THE FLOOR.

OUR FEET STILL GO AROUND THE PLACE THE FOOD DISH USED TO BE, AND SOMETIMES COMING HOME LATE AT NIGHT, WE MISS THEM TERRIBLY.

AND ALTHOUGH TIME MAY BRING NEW FRIENDS, AND A NEW FOOD DISH TO FILL, THAT ONE PLACE IN OUR HEARTS BELONG TO THEM…… AND IT ALWAYS WILL"

Run free at the bridge Beau, with friends old and new


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Seems like time, goes by so quickly, but it still hurts.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Aww sweet Beau, I never even met you and still I loved you so much. You were in that special group of "shaker puppies" that owned my heart. I hope you and Morgan are showing Charlie around heaven. We still miss you and love you all so much !! Hugs to you and Tim, Carol.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Carol, Beau was so dear. He reminded me so much of my Max. I bet they are together at The Bridge with Selka. Hugs and Love.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> May his spirit always be a part of you.


Hugs Carol. CAROLINA MOM says what I feel. Be well.
Al


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

I agree with Alan-hugs to you!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

_I'm hoping today was a little easier for you._ Your Beau is still with you in spirit, but, its the loss of the warmth from touching them and the smell and sight of them that our whole bodies miss. I'm sorry for your sadness...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Beau left for the Bridge long before I joined the GRF and I am sorry that I didn't get to follow your love story. It is one of nature's cruel jokes that we live so much longer than the dogs we love so much. But maybe that's because we have so much to learn from them and it takes more than one to teach us what we have to learn.

Peace be with you on this sad anniversary. I'm sure Beau is watching over you.
Lucy


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He's never left ~ he's just beyond our ability to see.
And you know the reunion is guaranteed.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> Beau left for the Bridge long before I joined the GRF and I am sorry that I didn't get to follow your love story. It is one of nature's cruel jokes that we live so much longer than the dogs we love so much. But maybe that's because we have so much to learn from them and it takes more than one to teach us what we have to learn.
> 
> Peace be with you on this sad anniversary. I'm sure Beau is watching over you.
> Lucy


It is definitely a cruel joke that their lives are so short. Hugs to you on this difficult bridge day.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh Carol sorry i missed the post we were away.
As you know i know only to well how hard it is i loved Beau i never met him but felt i knew him and those photo's were lovely of him.

Hugs


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Beau what a handsome boy with your hat on. 

Hugs to you on this sad day. Hoping your memories can make you smile. 

Xoxo


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He was beautiful. My mother and I always have a little moment of silence for Carmella on the anniversary of her passing. Beau is lucky to have a mom that still cherishes and loves him the way you do.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Sending you strength today, even though its a bit delayed. Such a beautiful Beau...


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Time does help in the healing process, but we never forget. Particularly around an anniversary date like this. Hang in there. Almost 2 years for me with the loss of Birdie.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It doesn't seem possible it has been 2 years since you lost that sweet old man. You just never stop loving them do you.


----------

